# 1/59 chance of downs syndrome with twins



## Bcinla

I am hoping someone might have some reassuring words. I am 13 weeks pregnant with twins and just got results from my first trimester screening with 1/59 odds of having a downs syndrome baby. I am 41 which probably factors into the statistics. The nuchal fold screening seemed good...baby A's measurement was 1.3 and baby B's measurement was 1.4 (both well below the 3.0 threshold). I am wondering if anyone else had stats like this and went on to have a healthy baby? I did do a harmony test but will not get those results for a few days and I am totally worried. Thanks in advance.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I opted out of the screening because when pregnant with multiples, you can get false positive test results. It's great that their nuchal fold screening was within the threshold.


----------



## ~Brandy~

If your NT scan was good which it was and both babies are under 3.5 which they are you're chance have decreased drastically. I had a 1/78 chance of it until they did the NT scan and then the blood test. After the NT scan the doctor told me that with the thickness being under 3.5 he wasnt concerned at all. But we took the test anyway. The results came back and I was told I have a 1/10,000 chance.


Oh and they were able to tell the gender of my twins since they were girls there was no Y detected :)


----------



## amjon

The blood tests are NOT accurate for twins (almost everyone that has them comes back "high risk" and obviously all twins are not high risk). My MFM did not even order them. She did the NT only (and the anatomy U/S also after).


----------



## LucyLake

I didn't have the test because of the high level of false positives as well. I was told my chance of a false positive was as high as 20% by my perinatologist because they consider me 35 already since my 35th b-day is in Nov. 2013. He even advised against it! In fact, I know a girl also expecting high risk identicals who was told both babies have it and is struggling to be sure with an amnio needed next, plus a fetal echocardiogram and MRI. Sounds like a fun pregnancy, right? What if they don't even have it? On top of that, she has worries about TTTS, IUGR, and TAPS!

Another real life friend was only 23 and told very high risk for Downs in 2002. Her nuchal folds were higher than yours, I believe in 2 range. She worried the whole pregnancy and was offered termination at every appointment. Daughter came out perfect and she was very upset with the doctors. That daughter is now an amazing 11 year old without a single health problem and an A student in the talented and gifted program!!!

Our other question when deciding was what would we do with the info. We would never abort so didn't feel it needed.

Hope I've explained why I refused the test :D based on my experience with my real life friend, it's very hard to imagine that you have it. You also have a VERY high false positive chance compared to her at just 23.


----------



## _Vicky_

Ditto bloods aren't accurate with twins BUT Nuchal fold is. My boys were 1.1 and 1.4 and my chances were 1:3700 and 1:4500 - I was 36 at the time. Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I think the blood test for twins is up for debate on its accuracy. Harmony I know hasn&#8217;t published enough data medical articles or journals for me to say one way or another as it is pretty hush about its research. They say they have it for twins but they will not provide proof. I requested their stats so I opted for both harmony and maternit21.

Maternit21 however, has published 25 Medical journals on twins and has done 4 studies. My genetics doctor and myself chose to go with both and compare the results and they both came back with the same thing :)

Times change so fast within just a year when it comes to the medical field so make sure you do your research and are well informed.


----------



## Bcinla

Well, FINALLY got the harmony results and it is good news...we went from having a 1/59 chance of downs to a 1/10,000 chance! Both babies appear to be healthy. The relief is immense!!!!!!! We also scheduled a private gender scan this AM because we needed something to focus on that was positive and found out we are having two more girls! Now we can start stressing about how we are going to pay for three weddings. 

Thank you to everyone who responded with supportive words. This forum has been so helpful during this difficult time.


----------



## LucyLake

Bcinla said:


> Well, FINALLY got the harmony results and it is good news...we went from having a 1/59 chance of downs to a 1/10,000 chance! Both babies appear to be healthy. The relief is immense!!!!!!! We also scheduled a private gender scan this AM because we needed something to focus on that was positive and found out we are having two more girls! Now we can start stressing about how we are going to pay for three weddings.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who responded with supportive words. This forum has been so helpful during this difficult time.

Awww....congrats!!! <3. Never considered the 3 weddings thing, but I know it will work out. Now that you mentioned it, 3 boys wanting sports cars sounds like my future...:D :brat:


----------



## RunningMomOf3

My Dr said there is no point to even test me because a twin pregnancy will throw those tests off. He just threw the lab slip away, and I agree. I don't want the unnecessary worrying that would follow. Try not to worry and enjoy your pregnancy!!


----------



## nadinemaren

I came across your post while researching my test results. I am pregnant with twins , 11 weeks now , and they detected chromosome 13....
I saw the company claims all results on twins in their testing came back accurate.
So I wanted to ask you how it all played out for you.
If you met more moms that maybe had a false positive? or an accurate reading on twins?
All input would be greatly appreciated!!
thank you,
Nadine






Bcinla said:


> I am hoping someone might have some reassuring words. I am 13 weeks pregnant with twins and just got results from my first trimester screening with 1/59 odds of having a downs syndrome baby. I am 41 which probably factors into the statistics. The nuchal fold screening seemed good...baby A's measurement was 1.3 and baby B's measurement was 1.4 (both well below the 3.0 threshold). I am wondering if anyone else had stats like this and went on to have a healthy baby? I did do a harmony test but will not get those results for a few days and I am totally worried. Thanks in advance.


----------

